# Asus Digiton Gewinnspiel



## GxGamer (7. Mai 2011)

Moin Leute,

gerade wieder etwas in meinem Spamordner entdeckt was ich doch nicht so gaaanz uninteressant fand.

ASUS DIGITON Gewinnspiel. Neugierig hab ich doch mal draufgeklickt und etwas interessantes herausgefunden.
Asus verlost dort ein paar Mainboards und um eine Chance drauf zu haben muss man das Minispiel mitspielen und ASUS-Member sein.

Das lustige ist aber das Minispiel an sich, denn es handelt sich dabei fast um einen 1:1 Klon der Grow-Serie.
Die Ähnlichkeit ist so stark das man denken könnte, der Originalprogrammierer sei unter Vertrag genommen worden.
Wer diese Tüftelspiele mag wird vielleicht auch mit dem ASUS-Game seine Freude haben.
Mir machts auf jeden Fall nen Heidenspass und ich wollts mal weiterempfehlen.

Ich hab 62 Minuten gebraucht bis ich es gelöst hatte 
Es wirkt so einfach und macht doch so süchtig 

Viel Spass beim Zocken, wer möchte kann ja seine Rekordzeit zur Lösung eintragen


----------



## El Sativa (7. Mai 2011)

aaahhhhrrg, diese dudelmukke.


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Mai 2011)

Ich dreh gleich am Rad  Das ist echt schwierig


----------



## Reigenspieler (7. Mai 2011)

DUdudeldudel  ich komm nicht zur Lösung.


----------



## Bennz (7. Mai 2011)

na lol, dicke 10minuten, ach nee sind nur 7


----------



## Woiferl94 (7. Mai 2011)

Habs auch nach 45 Minuten jetzt geschafft


----------



## daDexter (7. Mai 2011)

Mit welcher Baureihenfolge? ;D
Ach, ich versuchs einfach noch ein paar mal ... *g*


----------



## Reigenspieler (7. Mai 2011)

Jopp, das musst du schon selbst machen. Ich habs jetzt auch geschafft.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. Mai 2011)

Das Spiel macht Spaß


----------



## Vortox (7. Mai 2011)

Schönes Spiel


----------



## King_Sony (7. Mai 2011)

Ich checks iwie ned oO

EDIT:  ach jetzt


----------



## mMn (7. Mai 2011)

Ein wirklich schönes Spiel, es gibt übrigens zwei Wege um 36k Punkte zu erreichen. Die Variante Green Powered City, sollte für Google erfahrene Nutzer nicht so schwer sein, bei der Digi + VRM Evolution City ist es da schon kniffliger.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (7. Mai 2011)

Habs nach ner Stunde auch geschafft... Wenn man es mal raus hat ist es echt witzig. Auf Youtube gibts eine kleine Hilfe...


----------



## GxGamer (7. Mai 2011)

Jo die Spiele von Grow find ich richtig gut. Angefangen hab ich mit Grow Island 
Das sind Spiele bei denen ich richtig schön die Zeit vergesse.

Gibt bei manchen Spielen 2 Lösungswege, sehr interessant


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Mai 2011)

Sitzte jetzt schon eine gefühlte Stunde daran und führe eine kleine Liste, welche Reihenfolge mir nach dem x-ten mal am sinnvollsten erscheint und mein maximales war bisher mal zufällig 22.000 Pkt. o.O
Das ist ja mal ne anere Art wie man seinen Samstag Abend verbringen kann. 
Ich gebe wohl nicht auf bis ich auch die 36.000 Pkt erreicht habe... 

Gibts da irgendwie ne spezielle Logik oder einfach nur merken was am effektivsten war und die meisten Upgrades bringt?


----------



## kleinerSchuh (7. Mai 2011)

Ist das jetzt wirklich lustig oder seid ihr einfach nur sado maso

Auf Grund des reinen Informationgehaltes der Nachricht konnte ich mich nicht dazu bewegen, auch nur zu erwägen da mit zu machen - wahrscheinlich verpasse ich den Digitalen Event meines Lebens.

Ok ich mach das jetzt an

Bestimmt beschäftigt mich das mindestens eine Woche

wenn ich hier nicht mehr rein schreibe bin ich dort vertieft - irgendjemand ist dafür verantwortlich - vielleicht heisst das nicht Asus sondern Aus - haben die nur Falsch übersetzt - wie immer - soll eine Warnung sein - ach nee


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Mai 2011)

Owei ich habs... Platz 1345 mit max. Punktzahl... haha, na das geht ja noch... 
Aber mal ehrlich...gabs dahinter irgendeine sinnvolle Logik? 
Das Minigame war gut zum Zeit tot treten und zududeln lassen. 

Ich drücke die Däumchen beim Gewinnen eines der reizenden Mabos.


----------



## FrittenFett (7. Mai 2011)

Boah, endlich hab ich es geschafft. Dafür habe ich jetzt nen massiven Ohrwurm.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch nur max. 22.000 pkt geschafft und nach 2 Stunden keine Lust mehr gehabt  Ich bin zwar bekloppt, aber so dermaßen nun auch wieder nicht ^^


----------



## FrittenFett (8. Mai 2011)

... dann hilft dir auch nur Google, bin auch erst draufgekommen, als ich schno fertig war.


----------



## gamestoplay (8. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ne Annleitung gefunden nachdem ich 1 Stunde lang rumprobiert habe


----------



## computertod (8. Mai 2011)

hm, ich schaff 28k Punkte...


----------



## Kokopalme (8. Mai 2011)

ich hab auch 36.000 geschafft. Wichtig ist die richtige Kombination.


----------



## computertod (8. Mai 2011)

die könntest ja mal verraten


----------



## Kokopalme (8. Mai 2011)

Hier mal eine Lösung für das Gewinnspiel. Kann sein, dass es mehrere gibt, aber diese hab ich benutzt. Wers selber probieren möchte, nicht auf den Spoiler klicken.



Spoiler



UEFI--EPU--SATA 6Gb/s--USB3--VRM--Bluetooth--AlSuit--TPU



Wenn jemand eine andere lösung hat, kann er die ja auch gerne mal posten


----------



## computertod (8. Mai 2011)

tjo, ist nur blöd, dass man, wenn man alle Punkte hat, 'nur' einer von vielen ist


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

Kokopalme schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Lösung für das Gewinnspiel. Kann sein, dass es mehrere gibt, aber diese hab ich benutzt. Wers selber probieren möchte, nicht auf den Spoiler klicken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Irgend wie komisch das die EPU sowie USB 3 vorm VRM angesprochen wird


----------



## Kokopalme (8. Mai 2011)

exakt. Es muss aber noch eine andere Version geben, da bei meiner Version die TPU nur auf Level 2 ist. Hatte die aber schonmal auf Level 3.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

Also TPU kommt immer als letzes und UEFI immer als erstes!


----------



## Kokopalme (8. Mai 2011)

auch bei der anderen Version?


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

Jop, habs bei YT gesehen dass TPU auch bei der grünen Stadt als letzes kommt, und nachdem man eine Runde gespielt hat kommt immer ein Tipp (Sie schreiben zwar Tip, aber ich denke nicht dass man Trinkgeld bekommt )
und zwar dass bei starten des PCs imemr zuerst das UEFI kommt genau wie beim Städtebau 
P.S: Seltsam weil eigentlich müsste zuerst die Spannungsversorgung kommen


----------



## Kokopalme (8. Mai 2011)

Stimmt. Alles hänt davon ab, wie und wann das VRM gebaut wird. Entweder wird es dann grünlich(Öko) oder eben zum High-Tech Gebäude.


----------



## FrittenFett (8. Mai 2011)

Das Ding ist eigentlich total unlogisch, aber das wissen wir ja.


----------



## GxGamer (8. Mai 2011)

Spiele von Grow sind immer unlogisch 
Deswegen schafft man sie meistens auch nit...

Ich hab zum Beispiel die ganze Zeit gedacht: Ai Suite ist ja reine Software, die sogar erst nach dem OS geladen wird und so... aber man muss sie vor dem Turboprozessordings anklicken. Und ich komm nicht drauf wieso


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Mai 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Spiele von Grow sind immer unlogisch
> Deswegen schafft man sie meistens auch nit...
> 
> Ich hab zum Beispiel die ganze Zeit gedacht: Ai Suite ist ja reine Software, die sogar erst nach dem OS geladen wird und so... aber man muss sie vor dem Turboprozessordings anklicken. Und ich komm nicht drauf wieso


 Ging mir genau so, außerdem muss man USB 3 schließlich nicht nutzen, und EPU ist der größte F***


----------



## CrazyCreek (8. Mai 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Also TPU kommt immer als letzes und UEFI immer als erstes!



falsch 

wer die version mit tpu NICHT an letzter stelle sehen will, hier bitte:



Spoiler



uefi -> digi+vrm -> ai suite -> TPU!! -> sata -> usb -> epu -> bt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Mai 2011)

CrazyCreek schrieb:


> falsch
> 
> wer die version mit tpu NICHT an letzter stelle sehen will, hier bitte:
> 
> ...


Nice! 
Lol wie die "City" danach abhebt und zur Erde fliegt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazyCreek (8. Mai 2011)

das verwunderliche is, dass genau die version, die ich gepostet hab, jene war, mit der ich es zum ersten mal geschafft hab


----------



## GxGamer (9. Mai 2011)

Ich sag ja die meisten Spiele haben verschiedene Lösungswege.
Langzeitmotivation ftw! 

Wetten das Spiel bringts auf die gleiche Spielzeit wie ein Shooter?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (9. Mai 2011)

> Wetten das Spiel bringts auf die gleiche Spielzeit wie ein Shooter?


Jau, das rockte bei mir so lange wie Homefront... 
Irgendwann war die Musik auch nicht mehr nervig und ich dudelte synchron mit.


----------



## weizenleiche (9. Mai 2011)

Wieso bleibgt denn BT GO auf 3? O.o


----------



## Fatalii (9. Mai 2011)

Man was habe ich mir die Zähne ausgebissen und die Musik verflucht.
Die grüne Stadt hat relativ schnell geklappt, aber die Digi+VRM Stadt war sehr kniffelig!
Hat spaß gemacht....und den Ohrwurm werd ich nimmer los.

Mfg Andy


----------



## FrittenFett (9. Mai 2011)

Hier noch die Variante GreenCity:


Spoiler



UEFI, EPU, sata, usb, digi vrm, bt, ai, tpu


----------

